# ACOG Specific Recommendation



## Guard Engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

I am headed out to Afghan in a fairly short period of time, am in a standard National Guard Engineer company(not combat engineers), and would personally rather be better prepared than with just an M68 red dot, which I used to carry the last time I was in Iraq in a Combat Arms unit.  I have been looking hard at the TA31, I really like the red donut reticle, but I cannot find a store around here that has one in stock that I can look at beforehand.  I have heard a lot of people say good things about the TA31F with the chevron sight, but not a whole lot about the TA31, especially visibility in low light situations.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2009)

TA31F is the only ACOG I like...


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 12, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> TA31F is the only ACOG I like...



X2....


----------



## JJ sloan (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer the TA01NSN.  I'm not a big fan of having a huge chevron taking up space within the reticle.  Also, the TA01NSN has backup sights and does not have an exposed fiber optic, which seems like a liability in my opinion.


----------



## Guard Engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, why is the TA31F preferred?  Also, I've heard the backup sights on the NSN are useless, how have they worked for you?  I really like the BAC concept of the TA31 series, because I'm not going to have a red dot sight.  I'll do plenty of dry fire practice with the scope, but I'm willing to bet we will have very little range time, so should I even use the BAC as an option to look for?


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 12, 2009)

U need a to put a Doctor or J-Point on it also.  I wouldn't go without one. 

Thats just me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the TA31F for several reasons:

Red chevron helps to lead a moving target at closer to medium ranges.

The red chevron allows you to acquire the sight faster, especially during CQM.

The retical has a BDC for 100 to 800 meters.

You can mil targets for range estimation on the 500m BDC mark.

The single post allows you to use hold offs for wind; I prefer a single post b/c the retical is not cluttered.

It replaced the Aimpoint M2 that broke while in Iraq and never failed me or lost it’s zero.

I shot Iraqis with it at ranges of 400+ meters with successful hits.

My only dislikes of the TA31F is the external fiber tube, not b/c it breaks or gets damaged. But b/c it allows too much light into the red portions of the retical. This can be fixed with a simple piece of 100MPH tape being placed over it, and peeled of as need when the light diminishes…


----------



## Guard Engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok good deal, that helps a lot.  J.A.B., what do you mean about the hold offs, I have zero scope experience, other than playing around shooting cans in a field on buddies rifles.  The 2 options I was looking at was just an ACOG with BAC for CQB and distance or an ACOG and a rail mount laser for under 100 meters.  Which setup would work better for general purpose?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 13, 2009)

You'll still need a PEQ-2/PEQ-15 for use with NV.  If you have money to burn I hear good things about the PEQ-15, I haven't used it first hand but I'm heading away for a TI trial next week and they will have those there as well as a few new Acogs with different reticles to try out on the 417s.

We use these currently (the NSN model) I'm the opposite of J.A.B. I don't like a colored reticle but let my opinion sway you, try them out and see what one you like.  The dot up top is great for CQB shooting, you can get back up irons on the side as well.  There's TA31DOCs kicking around at a place cooler than where I work as well, they are well liked from what I hear.
http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/products1.cfm?PartID=531&back_row=4&categoryID=3


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Guard Engineer said:


> Ok good deal, that helps a lot.  J.A.B., *what do you mean about the hold offs,* I have zero scope experience, other than playing around shooting cans in a field on buddies rifles.  The 2 options I was looking at was just an ACOG with BAC for CQB and distance or an ACOG and a rail mount laser for under 100 meters.  Which setup would work better for general purpose?


 
Hold off is used when you do not want to adjust the actual retical in the optic. Say you have a 10 MPH wind from left to right; it would push your bullet impact to the right X number of inches @ X distance. To get a more precise impact you would adjust your optic “retical” X number of inches to the left to counter the wind push on the bullet, thus giving you point of aim/ point of impact. A hold off is when you do not want to adjust, so you aim your retical X number of inches into the wind to get the desired impact.

Normally it is done in 4 inch increments:
Aim point 1 = 4inchs
Aim point 2 = 8inchs
Aim point 3 = 12inchs
Aim point 4 = 16inchs

The average human measurement is 19 to 20 inches from arm pit to arm pit. Using an aim point 1 (left), you would hold the retical on the outer edge of the left side of the head and move it down to center of mass. Aim point 2 (left) you would hold the retical around the left nipple. Aim point 3 (left) you would hold around the left arm. And for aim point 4 you would hold slightly outside the left side of the target it’s self.

As for use of the TA31F in CQM, the red chevron is visible through the optic for a flash sight picture. I know most people do not like a 4X magnification for CQM, however I have been able to run the TA31F during CQM training and have been faster with it then students using Aimpoint M2 optics and the shot groups were much tighter then the M2’s. I personally do not care for lasers other the IR... 

As far as what ACOG to go with, I would recommend the TA31F especially if you are not up to speed with other ACOG optics. JJ and MAC both know their shit, but its apples and oranges as per preference. They can give you more info on the TA01NSN if they care too…


----------



## Guard Engineer (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, Thanks a ton guys, this helps a lot.  J.A.B., I've always understood the concept of crosswind distance shooting, its a pretty obvious thing, but I've never heard or had training on how far to adjust, I appreciate your rundown on it.


----------

